# Mortgage Relief how long does it last



## Aphotoguy (10 Nov 2009)

I have been getting mortgage interest supplement since May to assist with keeping my head above water ( 5 months now) , I worked previously for 6 years and paid full taxes etc. I have been told by the civic officer in the Health Centre who deals with these things that this payment will stop in February with no explanation why. 

Can anyone explain why it stops ? and how long you are entitled to it. I have been unemployed over 13 months but paid my mortgage from my savings until I had none left.


----------



## LizardKing (16 Nov 2009)

...http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/tax-relief-source-mortgage-interest-relief.html


----------



## LizardKing (16 Nov 2009)

banie01 said:


> Lizardking, The OP was asking about mortgage interest supplement. Which is a means tested welfare payment!
> Yet you've referred him to a link for mortgage interest relief which is a revenue scheme and has no bearing on his question.
> With regards to the OP's query as long as you meet the means test requirements for this benefit, you will receive the payment calulated against the interest portion of your mortgage.
> All the information is on this link
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-welfare-schemes/mortgage_interest_supplement



Sorry about that , misread the OP's query ...


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2009)

banie01 said:


> ... as long as you meet the means test requirements for this benefit, you will receive the payment calulated against the interest portion of your mortgage.
> All the information is on this link
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-welfare-schemes/mortgage_interest_supplement


 
What is "short-term support"?


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2009)

If the interest portion of your mortgage is considered to be way above what is termed "reasonable interest", then payment of mortgage interest supplement can be granted for a limited period only (usually max 12 months) rather than indefinitely.

"Reasonable interest" is a bit of a grey area in the legislation, it's not strictly defined, but it may be compared with the maximum rent limits which apply in your area (you'll find those on www.welfare.ie if you follow the links to Rent Supplement).

If you do fall into this category, the CWO should have advised you well in advance (possibly at the start of the claim) that payment of the supplement would be for a limited period.

As with most SW/HSE payments, you have the right of appeal if/when payment ceases.


----------

